# Аккордеон немецкий Rhythmus, оценка.



## eugen999 (14 Дек 2016)

*Доброго времени суток.
*Помогите пожалуйста оценить немецкий аккордеон Rhythmus
Возраст окала 55 лет +- 5 лет.
Уже больше 40 лет не используется.
Город: Новосибирск
Внешне неплохо сохранился для своих лет.
Понимаю, что по фотографии сложно оценивать, но хотя бы примерную стоимость. Если надо дополнительные фото, той или иной части в хорошем качестве, то пишите, выложу.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Дек 2016)

Надо фото резонаторов. И послушать игру. 
Ученический 3/4 трёхголосый, если внутри всё прилично и звучание хорошее- можно ставить цену акалы 5 тр. И ждать в засаде... Акыло пары месяцев. Или более.


----------



## Вадим Соловьев (18 Май 2022)

Я недавно такой же купил в скупке с кофром в хорошем состоянии за 5 тысяч руб.


----------

